# Atlas lathe



## dans4570 (Apr 29, 2014)

_I just picked up a old Atlas lathe it's a 5/6 by 36__" not sure if it is a 6 x 36 it looks like a 6" piece of stock will just clear the ways.
But on to what I need to know, what size of a quick change tool post should I get, and any recommendation on a users guide I'm not wild about paying 4-50 bucks for a book. Any help would be GREAT. Thanks in advance.

Dan_


----------



## schor (Apr 29, 2014)

Got a pic of it? Do you know a model number?

I'd consider the axa for an atlas if it's a 10-12"


----------



## dans4570 (Apr 29, 2014)

here's what I've got 12X36 101.07403...


----------



## schor (Apr 29, 2014)

I've got an axa on my 10" and its perfect for it. This question has come up so often, I'd guess the consensus going towards the axa for up to 12".

A bxa is bigger and can hold bigger tooling, but it is still an atlas that you may not even be able to use the full potential of the larger tooling.


----------



## pdentrem (Apr 29, 2014)

The owners manual is available from Clausings for under $30.
The correct sized tool post is the AXA tool post as suggested. That is what I had bought. The Atlas will not be able to use larger tools properly. The AXA can likely be used with the next size up lathes if you decided to change lathes in the future.
Pierre


----------



## dans4570 (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks a lot you guys are great.

Dan


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 29, 2014)

The parts list is in the download section of the site. Not sure how many post you need to use downloads though. I have an AXA size on my 12" atlas craftsman lathe. Also we have a section for Atlas on this forum. Do post pic we love to see it.


----------



## dans4570 (Apr 29, 2014)

Pic's will be coming in a day or two got get the cam working.


----------



## dgehricke (May 5, 2014)

This may be your best bet if your starting out. Extra parts are easily made and if your a beginner this will give you plenty of practice and you will be building a set of tools that you will always be able to use.
Here's their web site < http://www.krfcompany.com/ > I would seriously look at this product.

Good Luck
Wally G


----------

